# Wacky Tacky/Katies House [Permission Visit] - March 2015



## mockingbird (Mar 7, 2015)

*Mockingbird Asked Permission!*

So this place was one I was going to do last year, but due to people breaking in, an causing chaos I put the place off, as the old gent who owns it was under some "stress" because of it, an claimed the people who broke in are _"green men"_... also yes a backlog of places coming!

So after a friend handed me the owners number, I called up an politely asked for a permission visit, as its the right thing to do given the circumstances of beforehand, he happily agreed and within a day we was on route to this location, some faffing about beforehand as the workmen was putting up motion sensors and they had the key so waiting with the owner to get inside was a very long wait... 

Eventually we was inside, after he was very apologetic to us for the wait, an about how far we traveled and how he did not want to let us down.. He was sharing the history and chatting to us like good friends, he had the patience of a saint, this was my first ever permission visit, so it was not a rush around job at all an probably took far to many pictures of this place to bother counting, but he stood with us and generally seemed interested in why we love abandoned buildings and kept asking to see the photos afterwards, as i said patience of a saint a few hours inside and he did not get bored of waiting for us or moan once, he is such a genuinely nice guy, an felt bad for him having to deal with the problems beforehand, like he said he got sick of people breaking in, so he put his number up on the building. Anyway after some more chit chat and laughter with the owner, we parted ways an said we was welcome back anytime, as I said a brilliant man who understands the "hobby" abit more now than before.

This place has gone under many "code" names aswel as the original, the history is really interesting and as much as I would share it, I feel keeping it away from forums, is for the best... 

Sorry I have not posted in such a while, im useless when it comes to posting now, with new job underway and my interest in photography taking a different route from abandoned buildings, an gradually trying new things my interest has faded for decay, but I no doubt will do the occasional place an still have a backlog of places yet to share with everyone who enjoys my posts, so shall pop more up in due course, an no doubt may do the occasional site if it appeals that much to me...

A few shots many have seen before but here is my take anyway...

Enjoy!


IMGP2472 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP2478 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP2480 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP2481 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP2485 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP2488 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP2490 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP2496 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP2497 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP2499 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP2501 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP2505 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP2500 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP2508 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP2540 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP2509 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP2513 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP2532 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP2519 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP2520 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP2546 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP2534 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr

_Thanks for looking everyone - Mockingbird!_


----------



## Chopper (Mar 7, 2015)

Good to see you finally got in there mate!! Nice set as always


----------



## RichardH (Mar 7, 2015)

Photos are, as ever, superb, but I think that the most interesting part of this report is the preamble. It sounds like you had a great time with the owner, and hopefully he will now have a better understanding of the difference between those who explore and document decay, and the thieves and vandals who glory in destruction.

My cockles have been warmed.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 7, 2015)

Great stuff..one of my friends went and photographed it all..and she said the owner was lovely.and wanted her to take a photograph away with her..shame more owners were not like this.i would enjoy that


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 7, 2015)

Cheers everyone and yes I agree with Mikeymutt, shame more owners are not open to the idea, but then again sometimes a polite conversation can often do the job with many locations from what I hear, guess it depends on the owner and how you personally approach them.


----------



## tumble112 (Mar 7, 2015)

Good to hear that you had a friendly encounter with the owner, things like that put us all in a better light. Usual high standard photos, a bit worried about you drifting away from decay. Keep posting!


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 7, 2015)

tumble1 said:


> Good to hear that you had a friendly encounter with the owner, things like that put us all in a better light. Usual high standard photos, a bit worried about you drifting away from decay. Keep posting!



Cheers tumble and im sure I will drift back eventually


----------



## marieke (Mar 7, 2015)

Fabulous Place and a lovely set of pictures.. Sad that we can't know more about it but i think i understand the reasons. At first i was thinking along the lines of masonic usage but more likely hotel with conference facilities....guess i will never know. How nice you were allowed access in to make a positive contribution for the historical records before its too late. I really enjoyed the journey and hope the flame re kindles at some point. Best Wishes in your new ventures...


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 7, 2015)

These photos are awesome mate. very nicely done with some great angles


----------



## smiler (Mar 7, 2015)

Nice One, MB, lovely pics and an interesting report, Thanks


----------



## Scattergun (Mar 7, 2015)

It's an interesting looking place mate. Shame about all the break ins.


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 7, 2015)

cheers everyone for your kind words, not the best of places/photos but more to come


----------



## LadyPandora (Mar 8, 2015)

You jammy git  That was really nice of him though. Hats off to that man. Nice photos as always.


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 8, 2015)

Sounds like you had a great time,Superb photography thanks for sharing.


----------



## cunningplan (Mar 8, 2015)

Great set there MB


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 8, 2015)

marieke said:


> Sad that we can't know more about it but i think i understand the reasons. At first i was thinking along the lines of masonic usage but more likely hotel with conference facilities....guess i will never know ...



Four words from the title of this report will open up the web!!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 8, 2015)

RichardH;303372 It sounds like you had a great time with the owner said:


> Sadly the above does nothing to clarify the actual situation here. The owner here, along with the owners of three similar properties I know, do not differentiate between explorers and vandals - anybody entering their properties without their explicit consent will not be welcome, end of story! Knock on their front door, phone them or write to arrange a meeting and they will all happily unlock the front door and welcome you over the threshold. In many cases, a permission visit will be far more revealing/informative than dropping through the coal hole grate, especially if you are prepared to sit and listen.
> 
> This reaction to the invasion of ones private space is a human trait that is difficult to quantify. It certainly becomes more apparent the older one gets, but I think anyone who has been burgled (no matter what age they are) will understand the feelings of 'invasion of privacy' I am trying to conjure up.


----------



## krela (Mar 8, 2015)

Even asking permission is problematic. After how many phone calls or knocks on your door on an average weekend does it start getting really fucking irritating?


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 8, 2015)

krela said:


> Even asking permission is problematic. After how many phone calls or knocks on your door on an average weekend does it start getting really fucking irritating?



Agreed, luckily he is a really genuine guy, who would much rather open the doors and tell you about the place, than say people getting in by other means, if I recall he said he had a group of people coming to see the house on a thursday, more on saturday and some the week after that! but he doesnt seem fussed one bit, then again if I was him id much rather someone called me up, rather than breaking into the place, which costs more to repair


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 9, 2015)

Fantastic photos! Not sure if the owner was interested in a set, but I'm sure he'd love them! 
Brilliant, thanks for sharing with the write up too!


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 9, 2015)

UrbanX said:


> Fantastic photos! Not sure if the owner was interested in a set, but I'm sure he'd love them!
> Brilliant, thanks for sharing with the write up too!



Cheers mate  he did say he saw the photos online when it became "popular" so he knows about the forums


----------



## Potter (Mar 11, 2015)

A fantastic result. How really nice of him. Great work of course too. I love how there is still a drink on the bar.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Mar 12, 2015)

wow I loved this, great to see an exterior pic too!


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 12, 2015)

Stealthstar79 said:


> wow I loved this, great to see an exterior pic too!



Cheers miss, glad to see you about again, exterior pics on this was silly to now you can find one anywhere


----------



## HughieD (Mar 12, 2015)

Stunning place, fantastic shots...


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Mar 13, 2015)

mockingbird said:


> Cheers miss, glad to see you about again, exterior pics on this was silly to now you can find one anywhere




Oh Dear! 
Thanks it's good to be back!


----------

